# Dust cap stealer..you thick &*%Â£



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Why only three of them?

WHY?

WHY??

Dosy git.

Feel better now.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Were they nice ones? Very collectable by young lads.

My son's mates have quite a collection although they have been threatened with horrible actions should mine be removed!!
Next door neighbour has a new Volvo c70 convertable - he has lost his dusties!! Son denies all knowledge of theft


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

WHy three though?, I just unscrewed the last one with ease (I suppose the could have been seen). The dusties were scratched as I needed pliers to pull them off before due to all the wax seeling them on! ;D.

Just glad they didn't nick a badge or scratch it. :-/


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

where they chrome or "TT" logo`d ( if such a word exists )


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

No just silver plastic but conical shape (point)

I think max power sort of things for 3 or 4 quid.

Did finish the wheels of nicely though.

They did last 18 months :-/


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mine appear to now be welded onto the valves, I suspect that its reverse vandalism. Take them off and glue them back on. Can't get them off even with pliers. :-[


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Were they nice ones? Very collectable by young lads.
> 
> My son's mates have quite a collection although they have been threatened with horrible actions should mine be removed!!
> Next door neighbour has a new Volvo c70 convertable - he has lost his dusties!! Son denies all knowledge of theft Â


Sounds like you dont mind if your son or his mates nick other peoples dust cap covers.....


----------



## gg (Oct 29, 2002)

I had some nice chrome ones on a mini cooper I bought a couple of months ago - they lasted two hours in broad daylight ... two hours 
tossers


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Sounds like you dont mind if your son or his mates nick other peoples dust cap covers.....


Actually I do mind! Â 
Also, those idiots who take badges off cars, my sister lost her VW badge from the front of her car the other day.
Why?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DXN 
Keep an eye out for any modified reliant robins


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL



> DXN
> Keep an eye out for any modified reliant robins Â


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Actually I do mind! Â
> Also, those idiots who take badges off cars, my sister lost her VW badge from the front of her car the other day.
> Why?


Why what? I don't understand if you are asking me to explain why I said that, or are you just writing why for the fun of it


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> DXN
> Keep an eye out for any modified reliant robins Â


It could also be 2 kids one on a bike and one on a unicycle, or 3 kids on unicycles. ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Grrr

Just had the police turn up to my house.... someone had reported someone acting suspiciously near my car. Despite being able to see the car from where I've been sitting most of the night, I didn't see anything..... but cool of the police to rurn up...

It wasn't til after they left I realised that some cÃ¼nt has nicked my lovely bee-sting aerial YET A-FUCKING-GAIN!! (I've lost count, but I think this is the 3rd I'll have had stolen.....)

Always been unwilling to superglue them on because the first I had (not from the TT Shop I hasten to add) corroded badly in the salty winter....

Just annoying really. Â£20 to replace, but thats not the point


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, what a bummer,  time to plug the car into the mains. ;D
You could always let his unicycle tyres down.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I think I hold the forum record for having aerials nicked..... *lol*

Just ordered a new even smaller stubby from the TT Shop so I can tell myself I fancied a change anyway....

*grin*

Gotta laugh, haven't you? :-[


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I think someone has stolen my aerial. :-X ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

Perhaps the people that inform the police can give a description of the people that were seen around your car. Why don't you contact them?

Also don't superglue it as the next time (I hope there is no next time of course) they may do more damage to the car trying to remove it. :-/


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

I've caught three kids nicking dust caps in my road - first one denied all knowledge after I told his dad, but the next day the kids 'mate' knocked on the door to say that the kid was nicking them, and has a 'nice' collection which they swap at school! Second one cycled off at full pelt when I knocked on the window, but my daughter knew where he lived, so 2 minutes later I knocked on the door, and you should have seen his guilty face - his dad frog-marched him up the road to knock on the victims door, apologise and refit them. The third one (I'd learnt the element of surprise by this time, not knocking on the window) couldn't get his bike going fast enough as I sprinted out the front door, and dumped it in the road - I didn't know I could still move so fast, and after a lecture/conversation/threat of telling his headmaster, never seen him since!
Dustcaps may only be a fairly trivial item, but they still cost the victim money, and I'm doing my best to nip this action in the bud, before the tyre shredding/alloy nicking gets going.
Little sh*ts!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If these kids at this age think that it is safe to steal things and can get away, where are they going to be as adults?

Stop them now!

As a child I never stole anything because my parents told me that it was wrong!


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Ive seen it , the modified reliant robin , that is.Its running (well crawling) around west Yorks, with the biggest f*****g wing on the back of the roof you have ever seen, i laughed so much , i cant even remember the colour, but god it was funny. ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

What dusties did it it have!! :'(


> Ive seen it , the modified reliant robin , that is.Its running (well crawling) around west Yorks, with the biggest f*****g wing on the back of the roof you have ever seen, i laughed so much , i cant even remember the colour, but god it was funny. Â ;D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

In the past two weeks I have chased kids away from my car and the step-sons Mini on 4 occassions.
Last Saturday I found out where one of them lived and confronted his parents.
They were very apologetic, and said they'd even bought him "dusties" from Halfords to stop him from stealing them. :-X

Last night, I watched two kids walking up and down the street, going down peoples drives and checking out the dust-caps on their cars.

When they got to my house, I ran out the back door (a back door, but it's onthe side of the house near the drive) and confronted them.

They denied they were stealing "dusties" but I told them to f*ck off (politely) and never to come back near my house again.

A mate of mine who lives around the corner from me said he chased them away too.

Thing is, I know there'll be another bunch of kids will come along to take their place.

I've got a couple of years to go until I move to the country, and I'm counting the days..........

Rogue


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I'm gonna coat the new ones I get in botulism ;D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

> I'm gonna coat the new ones I get in botulism Â ;D


Someone recommended I should rub some of my dog's shit on them 

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Someone recommended I should rub some of my dog's shit on them
> 
> Rogue


Lovely idea. Great, right up until the next time you check your tyre pressure....


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Just been down to Halfords at lunch time to get new number plates made up, came out to find three of my lovely silver BBS dust caps stolen. I'm absolutely raging. I had even tightened them on with pliers and they still got them W**Ker$.

On a different note JampoTT, I bought one of the tiny bee sting aerials from the TT shop. It looks good but get dreadful radio reception, so bad you are unable to listen to it, and that is in the Centre of Glasgow. I know have the standard one back on.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just been down to Halfords at lunch time to get new number plates made up, came out to find three of my lovely silver BBS dust caps stolen. I'm absolutely raging. I had even tightened them on with pliers and they still got them W**Ker$.
> 
> On a different note JampoTT, I bought one of the tiny bee sting aerials from the TT shop. It looks good but get dreadful radio reception, so bad you are unable to listen to it, and that is in the Centre of Glasgow. I know have the standard one back on.


Thats weird.... I'll admit I haven't checked receiption with this stubby one on - but then I don't ever listen to the radio these days anway, so for me it was always an aesthetic choice over a functional one...

Having said that, when my first aerial was nicked and I couldn't find the original one to put back on, I ran the car for several weeks without an aerial AT ALL. Looked messy, but the radio reception was fine.....

Can't really explain that one....!!


----------

